# Chiming in from New Braunfels, Texas



## OprArchitect (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey everyone. I am Andy Simpson. I am a MM at New Braunfels Lodge 1109 AF&AM. I happen to be an architect by training and practice, hence the name. We have a vibrant and growing lodge and it's a thrill to be a part of the continuum. Happy to find this site. Cheers.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!  I love everytime I can make it down to New Braunfels.  I used to go down there and do swiftwater rescue training all the time.


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome to MoT!!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Beathard (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome. When do y'all meet.


----------



## relapse98 (Mar 23, 2011)

Welcome Andy. 

Beathard, New Braunfels stated meetings are 2nd Tuesday at 7:30, meal at 6:30. And we're there most Tuesdays at 6:30.

Sam


----------



## OprArchitect (Mar 23, 2011)

Second tuesday. Every tuesday is something though. Practice last night. I'll start in the line in July. JD. Good Stuff


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 23, 2011)

So ... I suppose you're going to do a little architectural work on that ole edifice there brother.  Good to have you tickling these keys.  Early and often I hope.


----------



## JTM (Mar 29, 2011)

welcome to the boards.


----------

